# Little Tank, Need Advice



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok, I have a little 2 gallon tank that I just transfered my betta out of. I would really like to put other fish in it. I know it's small and probably won't hold more than 1 or two of anything. That's fine with me. My house is a little chilly so I am I willing to aquire a heater and stuff like that. Please don't say betta because I already know all about those and have one (more soon, hopefully). So, all help/advice is greatly appreicated! I saw the 3 gallon topic and have considered the African Dwarf Frog and Ghost Shrimp, or is the tank too small. Thanks again!
Also, feel free to advise for a larger tank around 10 gal. because I plan to get one in about a month. But the focus is the little tank. Thanks again.
Oh yeah. Both Freshwater.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

3 Guppies
or 
1 Blue Paradise gourami
or 
Snails and ghost shrimp
or 
2 small killifish


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I disagree on the dwarf gourami... they get a little big for that kind of setting... look into a dwarf puffer... they are pretty darn cool and they dono't get too big.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I would keep the 2 gal empty and use it as a sick/quarantine tank and get the 10 gal instead. Then you have many more options and the heater and filter equipment will cost you about the same. Actually I would get a 15 gal since the price difference is minimal and the equipment needed remains the same. Always the bigger the better for the fish and easier for you to maintain. I have a 2.5 gal that I have used for plant trimmings and found it necessay many times during the past year to toss a fish in there for different reasons. It comes in handy to have one. I ended up with 2 hitchhiking fry that would have been eaten in all my tanks and my frogs provided me with tadpoles.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

dwarf gourami will do good in a bowl.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishfirst @ Tue Mar 15 said:


> I disagree on the dwarf gourami... they get a little big for that kind of setting...  look into a dwarf puffer... they are pretty darn cool and they dono't get too big.


 Its not a Dwarf Gourami, its a Blue Paradise Gourami.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

puffers I disagree with, they are fussy on feeding.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't think any gourami should be put in a 2 gallon bowl... My girlfriends blue paradise gourami swims everywhere and is very active... I doubt gallons would suffice for its space needs.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i agree about the gourami...i dont think one should be kept in a small tank like that...i woudl suggest 1 rosy barb but i really doubt people will agree with me on that....i have a 2.5 gallon with 1 rosy barb in it (i had him in my 15 gallon but he was way too agressive, even with others of his kind) and he is doing very well...he is always active and seems very happy...i have a strong filter in there too....but that is just what worked for me...probably other people wont agree with that....about lexus's suggestion of 3 guppies, i agree...but you should make sure you have someplace to put fry and someone to give them away to if you dont want to keep them yourself, because more likely than not, you will get babies...or you could probably keep about 3 neons in there....ii think that would look really neat....im not sure about that though....please correct me if im wrong, people


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

I was talking about Dwarf Gouramis


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Fishfirst @ Tue Mar 15 said:


> ...  look into a dwarf puffer... they are pretty darn cool and they dono't get too big.


That's sound neat. That would be the only thing in the tank right? Would I be able to keep something like a bottomfeeder with it? It really doesn't matter, just asking! Thanks so much guys.


----------



## Mery (Mar 9, 2005)

I think that any fishes shouldn't be kept in the tank under 10 gallon all their life and it's also forbidden here in Finland (if the tank is quarantine or hospital tank it's ok, because they don't have to stay there long). If you have to put something in your 2 gallon tank, I recommend an apple snail or little shrimp or two.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I wouldn't keep anything with the dwarf puffer.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

> ...i woudl suggest 1 rosy barb but i really doubt people will agree with me on that....


You're right. I disagree with you 100%! Rosy barbs are fast, and I mean fast, and keeping it in such a tiny tank is like keeping a racehorse locked in a closet! I suspect that he was aggressive "with others of his own kind" because you only had him in with one other rosy barb, a female. Having two females per male helps alot, because male RBs always chase the females, and having twice as many females as males means that the males' attention is divided, so the females get a chance to rest.

Of the easy-to-find fish, the best choices are, in my opinion, white cloud mountain minnows or a betta. Killifish sounds super, but good luck finding them! Guppies will overpopulate in no time flat.

Or instead of fish you could just get some inverts. An apple snail and some shrimps would be a really cool combination.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

MyraVan @ Wed Mar 16 said:


> > ...i woudl suggest 1 rosy barb but i really doubt people will agree with me on that....
> 
> 
> You're right. I disagree with you 100%! Rosy barbs are fast, and I mean fast, and keeping it in such a tiny tank is like keeping a racehorse locked in a closet! I suspect that he was aggressive "with others of his own kind" because you only had him in with one other rosy barb, a female. Having two females per male helps alot, because male RBs always chase the females, and having twice as many females as males means that the males' attention is divided, so the females get a chance to rest.
> .


i knew you would disagree...you always seem to....no it was not just one female...i had 4 rosies in all....and the one i have is a female as far as i can tell....i meant to put she and her instead or he and him....i just looked though and it was a female


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Your *female* rosy barb was aggressive with other members of her own kind? Well, that's something I haven't heard of before!

BTW, if I seem to disagree with you, don't take it personally. I think we all have alot to learn, me especailly since I'm pretty new to fishkeeping. You can learn alot from reading about stuff on the Web and in books, but for some things, only experience will do the job, and that's something I don't have much of. If I state something you disagree with, feel free to say so!

In this case I do have some experience of rosy barbs. I just see how fast mine swim, and sometimes I think that my 20 gallon tank is too small for them, so putting them in a 2 gallon tank it just unthinkable to me...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

MyraVan @ Thu Mar 17 said:


> Your *female* rosy barb was aggressive with other members of her own kind? Well, that's something I haven't heard of before!
> 
> BTW, if I seem to disagree with you, don't take it personally. I think we all have alot to learn, me especailly since I'm pretty new to fishkeeping. You can learn alot from reading about stuff on the Web and in books, but for some things, only experience will do the job, and that's something I don't have much of. If I state something you disagree with, feel free to say so!
> 
> In this case I do have some experience of rosy barbs. I just see how fast mine swim, and sometimes I think that my 20 gallon tank is too small for them, so putting them in a 2 gallon tank it just unthinkable to me...



sorry myravan....i was pissed at some one else and i took it out on you....one of the ways you can tell the sex of a tiger barb is by its anal fin, right? if that is true, then it is definately a female....and yes she was agressive with others of her own kind....you learn something new every day! i guess mine is just an especially agressive one....i have been considering getting rid of her for a while, though....just because i want a different fish in there and i cant put her back in my other tank....shed just kill more fish...so anyways, all that to say...sorry i was so rude


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

> one of the ways you can tell the sex of a tiger barb is by its anal fin, right?


Er, I haven't got a clue. We were talking about rosy barbs, weren't we? Rosy barbs are easy to tell apart, because the male is a bright pinkish/orange and the females are more washed-out yellowish. I don't have tiger barbs!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

sorry lol what i meant was a ROSY barb....i had seen djs post about normal TIGER barb behaviour and typed the wrong one....heh heh....sorry


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

2 gallons is far too small to be of any use as a hospital tank.


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

1 dwarf (or blue paradise) gourami can't be kept in anything less than a 5gallon tank. A bowl??? DEFINITELY NOT!

1 dwarf puffer needs at least a 5 gallon tank.

For a 2 gallon tank I suggest 3 creatures; any combination between shrimp and african dwarf frogs (3 shrimp, 3 frogs, 2 shrimp 1 frog, or 2 frogs 1 shrimp)

ANYTHING OTHER THAN THAT IS NOT WORTH RISKING SO DON'T HARM YOUR FISH BY KEEPING THEM IN TOO SMALL A TANK


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

An apple snail plus a couple of shrimp would also work. Apple snails are really cool creatures! Although you do have to make sure you get one of the apple snails that don't get too big. Pomacea canaliculata and Pomacea haustrum would get too big, but Pomacea bridgesii (aka mystery snail or spike-topped apple snail, max size 2") would be OK.


----------

